# Howdy From Arizona !!



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

Howdy from the Grand Canyon State :beer: Thought I would check out your site here.

*WW*


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice to have ya!!! C'mon in and make yourself at home.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Welcome

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey buddy, glad you could make it!

I'm really looking forward to those lanyards! :beer:


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

*Chris*

You like them *" Widgnwhackers Lanyards " * ????

*WW*


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I get to finally break it in tomorrow morning!

Widgnwhackers is the newest sponsor to the site. I used the cheapo's for years and now I finally have the last lanyard I'll ever use. Check them out here


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

*Chris*

Them Calls and Bands sure look nice on your new *Widgnwhackers Lanyard* 

I hope they bring you many successful hunting trips , with major *" Whackage " k:

Glad to be on as a " Sponsor "..

How do I post my avatar???










*WW* :beer: *


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To post an avatar, go into your profile...and at the bottem is the image uploader for your avatar.


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

*Lets see if it worked??*

Thanks Buddy 

*WW*


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Welcome Brutha!

k:

Jeff is a stand up guy and will bend over backwards for his customers.

:beer:


----------

